# No parts - All of 5 Easy Steps



## silverwriter (Aug 15, 2004)

&lt;deleted by author>


----------



## silverwriter (Aug 15, 2004)

Oh yes. I know Dana's speech is long. However, my actress memorized the lines just fine.


----------



## Novicewriter (Aug 15, 2004)

AWESOME job   REALLY AWESOME if I must say so myself....It kept me reading the entire time.  I liked how the action went back and forth between Dadan and the other characters..VERY good interaction.  I can't wait to read more.

Novicewriter


----------



## penny (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice start,
The hardest part will be for the  phantom characters
to come off truthfully and not deteriorate into slapstick (Unless that's what you want-in and out maybe?). I like the idea of the comic lightness  staying with Dana. The play is written by the characters in her head( They do anyway!). That plot line is an old favorite- been done but it can always be done again and better. Stay with it -you got it! There shall be no need for coyness you have great instincts  More please.
Penny


----------

